# Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich lese mich ja nun schon seit einiger Zeit auf eurer super!  Seite schlau, habe aber noch einige Einsteiger-Fragen, da ich, wie wahrscheinlich viele Anfänger, ziemlich verunsichert bin. Denn im Internet und auch sonst gibt es viele widersprüchliche Aussagen und Meinungen, aber das ist halt bei einem eher komplexen Thema wie diesem der Fall.

Also nun zu meiner Frage (Meinen Teich werde ich dann, falls gewünscht, in 1-2 Wochen noch vorstellen. Jetzt geht es eigentlich nicht sehr gut, da ich zurzeit ziemlich viel um die Ohren habe.) [Infos könnt ihr meinem Profil entnehmen] :

- Wie wahrscheinlich einige bin ich auch über die Seite von dem Herrn Daum gestolpert und habe als Anfänger seine Behauptungen die absolute Wahrheit gehalten und habe auf dessen Empfehlungen hin ca. 18 kg Zeolith (Klinoptilolith) in das Teichsubstrat (gewaschener Sand) gemischt. In letzter Zeit habe ich aber vieles über Zeolith erfahren und weiss nun, dass dort keine Bakterien reinpassen und die Kationentausch-Reaktionen nur von begrenzter Dauer sind. Meine Frage ist nun, ist es egal, wenn ich diesen Zeolith jetzt im Teich lasse? Logisch, irgendwann wird er nicht mehr funktionieren, was aber nicht schlimm ist, ich habe aber eher Bedenken, dass Zeolith möglicherweise für die Fische schädliche werden könnte oder. Kann ich den drin lassen oder nicht? Rausnehmen würde mich nämlich echt  .

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe und


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Fragen*

Hallo Manu,

ich habe Deine Frage zu Lärm und Fischen mal ausgegliedert - Du findest sie hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23514


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Hallo Christine

Danke, ist wahrscheinlich besser so. Habe die Threads noch leicht angepasst.

P.S.: Falls ihr euch wegen meines Namens die Stirn runzelt. Dihydrogenmonoxid bedeutet einfach H2O etwas ausführlicher beschrieben. Ich bin halt manchmal nicht sehr kreativ.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Hi Manu,
mach' Dir mal wegen dem Zeolith keine Sorgen. Das Material hat sogar einige Vorteile ... .
Wie Du schon leidvoll erfahren durftest, Zeolithe haben zwar riesige Oberflächen (ich schätze mal vorsichtig, jenseits der 10 Mio m² Oberfläche pro m³, und manche noch mehr – __ Hel-X liegtz. B. "nur" bei 100 .. 1000 m²/m³), aber das erkauft man mit "Poren", die einfach zu klein sind für Bakkis etc ....
Dennoch haben Zeolithe auch äußere Oberflächen, und die liegen in Bereichen von jenseits 1 Mio m²/m³ bis vernachlässigbar.
Dein Clinoptilolith ist ein natürliches Mineral (Türkei/Griechenland, D sehr unwahrscheinlich) mit einer vergleichsweisen niedrigen Oberfläche, die im Bereich der "üblichen" Teichsubstrate (Tone/Lehm) liegt. Ein Zeolithgranulat ist also gar nicht mal schlecht von seiner Ansiedlungsfläche her (die mechanische Stabilität – "Verschlammung" ist das einzige Problem), und von diesem Fakt her besser als das Plastikmaterial aus einem "bead-Filter".
Der zweite Vorteil von dem Material ist seine Eigenschaft, zu hohe und niedrige pH's nicht zu vertragen, sowie seine Ionenaustauschfägkeit (u. a. Ammonium).
Es begrenzt also als natürlicher Puffer pH-Werte in Deinem Teich, und "fängt" auch Schadstoffe, die von den "Bakkis" an der Oberfläche abgebaut werden können.
Um mal zum Schluß zu kommen - das Material (natürlicher Zeolith!) schadet auf keinen Fall, ist im Vergleich zu Lehm im Bodensubstrat aber wenig im Vorteil, als dass sich sich eine Ausgabe dafür lohnen würde - leider!


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Hallo Rolf

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, ich lass das Zeugs also drin. Wie meinst du das mit der PH-Pufferung, das habe ich nicht ganz verstanden?

Wahrscheinlich war es sowieso gut in meinem Fall Zeolith einzustreuen, denn wir hatten den Teich umgebaut und die dann direkt ins neue frische Wasser gesetzt (Ich weiss, man macht das nicht. Wir konnten aber nicht anders, da wir sie ca. 2 Wochen in sehr engen Verhältnissen zwischenlagern mussten und sie möglichst schnell da raus haben wollten.).

Durch den Zeolith haben wir wahrscheinlich den Nitritpeak sehr minimiert oder sogar verhindert.


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*



> Durch den Zeolith habe ich wahrscheinlich den Nitritpeak sehr minimiert oder sogar beseitigt.



Eher nicht, aber wenn Du es genau
wissen willst solltest Du Deine
Wasserwerte überprüfen per 
Tröpfchentest.

Sehr interessante Lektüre, dann versteht man
die Zusammenhänge besser:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Danke für den Hinweis, mache ich aber jeden 2. - 3. Tag mit dem hier leider nicht sehr hochgelobten sera Nitrit Tröpfchen Test.

EDIT:
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber das Nitrit wird ja scheinbar aus NH4 gebildet und da Zeolith NH4 mit Na Kationen tauscht, sollte Nitrit also nicht entstehen, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?



> Nitrosomonas Bakterien wandeln Ammonium in NO2 ( Nitrit) um


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Was sagt der Tröpfchentest in Zahlen?

Sowas ist immer schwer abzuschätzen ob
das Zeolith da sofort greift, vieles spielt
sich langsam ein.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Tröpfchentest sagte mir heute 0.0 mg/l.
Aber, ob der so zuverlässig ist, weiss ich halt auch nicht. Traue diesen Tests irgendwie nicht so.

Was meinst du mit dem sauerstoffreichen Gewässer?


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Ich verstehe dich jetzt nicht ganz.

Wie kommst du auf Gründlinge? Von diesen hab ich ja gar keine.

Und dass ein Gewässer mehr oder weniger Sauerstoff haben kann, weiss ich auch.

??


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Sorry, hab da jetzt 2 Themen durcheinandergebracht.

Vergiss das mit den Gründlingen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Kein Problem, vielen Dank aber trotzdem!


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeolith auf Dauer schädlich?*

Hi Manu,
es freut mich, Dir geholfen zu haben...
Zur pH-Pufferung kann ich kurz drei Sätze schreiben:
pH ist ein Maß, wie stark eine Flüssigkeit (Wasser) "sauer" oder "basisch" reagieren kann.
Ersteres kennen wir als Geschmack, letzters ist von vornherein "ätzend" (was nichts anderes heißt, dass wir es nicht vertragen, weil es uns auflöst, wie leider auch das Leben im Teich).
Es gibt "Zusätze", die den pH in gewissen Grenzen halten, und die nennt man "Puffer", fürs Basische sind folgende interessant:
die Härtebildner lassen nur pH-Werte<10 zu, sofern sie nicht "verbraucht" wurden, und "Lehm" limitiert den pH<11.


----------

